# فتنة الغير به



## makala

ما معنى :"فتنة الغير به"؟

فكأنه ينهى عن مخالطة الفجار إذ لا تخلو عن فساد,إما بمتابعة في فعل, أو مسامحة في إغضاء عن منكر, فإن سلم من ذلك ولا يكاد, فلا تخطئه فتنة الغير به


----------



## Mahaodeh

المقصود بذلك أن غيره قد يُفتن به، مثلا يراه يخالط الفجار فيفعل فعله


----------

